# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  "My dog ate my pills...?"

## Total Eclipse

A few nights ago my medication fell out of my purse (Ativan) and we have  a puppy who is 3 months old... He ended up chewing the bottle and got  the pills out... he ate but spit up most of the pills (thank god!) we  took him to the vet and they said he was OK.  The script was meant to  last me several months I took the chewed up / spit up pills (along with  the crushed pill bottle) and put it in a baggy. Do you think I should  show my doctor this... and ask for more...? It's kind of odd saying " Excuse me doctor, my  dog ate my pills... I need more?"

----------


## L

Well if you require them yeah I'd go back

----------


## Otherside

If you need them, yeah.

I had a similar story to yours a while back. I left Propranolol in a bag and ditched it on the floor. The stupid thing then decides to eat the pills. My sister came home and found the foil packet on the floor and dragged him along to the vet, where they said that "he didn't look anxious", but made him vomit them up to be safe. He was fine.

Yeah, I'd get more though. Heck, it's hardly as though as humans gonna chew up the pill packets.

----------


## Total Eclipse

I don't need it for daily use.. I use need it for when I go on elevators, buses, long doctor exams and when I can't stop panic attacks which is normally once every  2 or so months for those. I also use this medication for vertigo when it flairs up I'm told to take a half (and it does help) and the dizzyness goes away.

This shell be interesting to tell my doctor..

----------


## L

just bring the evidence

----------


## Total Eclipse

^ Ok, I have both the bottle, the pills (which aren't good since he chewed some / don't want to swallow those!!) and the vet paperwork, he's still gonna look at me oddly.

----------


## L

Yeah but who cares, it was an honest mishap - be sure to hell him doggy is okay  ::):

----------


## Total Eclipse

:Dog:  Thanks.. he found the dog very funny and asked to see a picture of him.. hah.
I got the script though and he did a lot of facepalming

----------


## L

Yay - that went okay then  ::):

----------


## GunnyHighway

Glad to hear everything went well!

----------


## Total Eclipse

Thanks!! I was sooo nervous talking to my doctor!!!

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm glad you asked for more. And don't feel bad. I literally gave one of my cats my son's Ritalin pill years ago. My cat walked in a circle for 3 days at the vet, but was ok after that.

----------


## WintersTale

My dogs got into my Klonopin back in September. I had it filled one day, then left it on the stairs and it fell down. The next day, my mom and I found a chewed up bottle, and pills all over the place.

I thought the people at Costco were going to have a heart attack. Klonopin is a controlled substance, and it was anxiety inducing trying to explain that my dogs ate my medication.

Glad to hear everything worked out.  ::):

----------

